
Telegram and Iran’s Government Seem to Have Reached a Conclusion - duuuuuuude
http://techrasa.com/2015/11/05/telegram-and-irans-government-seem-to-have-reached-a-conclusion/
======
mtgx
It seems like the Internet is quickly turning from a "liberating force" to a
"maintaining the status quo force", as more and more companies take the easy
way out of "complying with local laws" (code-word for censorship).

Is there no serious tech company alliance that can fight back against this
sort of stuff in many countries?

